# 10/22 mods.



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i took the old ruger apart the other day and got out the dremel. lightened the trigger a bit and did the bolt modification to make it easier to load. what else can a guy do on the cheap to these rifles?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Put a buffer on the pin at the back of the receiver to take some of the pounding out of the bolt stopping.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I put in the buffer. Had my barrel reworked by NEMO on rimfirecentral and used part of a bedding kit. The parts I used were a rubber pad under the rear of the barrel and the bolt through the stock. I relieved the inside of the barrel band until it is ALMOST but not quite free floating. It doesn't touch the stock but it does contact the underside of the band just barely. this gun shoots lights out with CCI SV. Really a sleeper which is what I wanted. It looks like the basic carbine but it doesn't shoot like one.

Oh yeah, I also did the homebrewed trigger job.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I put the buffer in today. Used1/4 OD 1/8ID fuel line hose. Then I put some stainless pin stock in the hose. Works great. I was gonna sell the gun to a friend to buy another 22 mag. But I think I'll hang onto it now. Something for the kids to use.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

The only thing still stock on my Ruger 10-22 is the bolt, the firing pin, the basic receiver and the pins that hold it together.
It shoots pretty good now.


----------

